# Whats in your back seat?



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

I just saw this video, and noticed this uber driver has a message, and gives candy using some kind of rear seat storage holder thingie..

anyone know where to buy this at?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't waste your money. Pax will eat your candy, rate you a 3 and then leave wrappers in your backseat all on a $4 fare.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The sign says that the vehicle is being video taped.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Are you sure you watched the video? Rocks were thrown at the car despite the candy. Do not bother.


----------



## David Holland (Nov 8, 2015)

This is my ride, thoughts?


----------



## RomanCalgary (Nov 6, 2015)

I have nothing at my back seat. 
And did not get any bad rating because of that yet...

I think if the person is really shitty, candies and other stuff won't help. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RomanCalgary said:


> I have nothing at my back seat.
> And did not get any bad rating because of that yet...
> 
> I think if the person is really shitty, candies and other stuff won't help.
> ...


I have a trash bag hanging behind the front pax side seat and barf bags in the back of the seats.

That's it.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Just a few 8oz bottles of Deer Park water...get them at Wal mart $2 for a pack of 15..lasts me a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The only thing I want in my backseat is pax. Lol

Now that I'm driving black car, I provide small water bottles. 

Uberx.. nothing.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> The only thing I want in my backseat is pax. Lol
> 
> Now that I'm driving black car, I provide small water bottles.
> 
> Uberx.. nothing.


I don't even want the Pax in the back seat getting things dirty, complaining etc.......ACRO Baby!! ;-O

Andy


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

My backseat:
-2 10oz Sam's Choice water bottles
-Plastic floor mats
-Vinyl seat cover


----------



## mars is waiting (Apr 15, 2015)

David Holland said:


> This is my ride, thoughts?


First thing I thought is that you want to be anonymous but your username here is your name.

Second thing is, while it's cool, do you ever get complains to turn off the lights or to get regular lighting?

Third, I thought Uber bans drivers for having ads in their cars?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Cum stains, MJ stems and bullet casings


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

David Holland said:


> This is my ride, thoughts?


Can't wait to go to Boston and steal your iPad Air.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

No seat covers. No nothing. The magazines I used to have kept on the passenger seat pocket, well I got rid of them.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

back seats are in my back seat. what else?


----------



## BaltimoreTom (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a multi-purpose iPhone/Android phone charger sitting on the back seat and already plugged in. I have bottled waters but rarely does anyone want one.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

My back seats have foam in them. Duhhh...


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> My back seats have foam in them. Duhhh...


When I was a cabbie, every shift I'd prise out the back seat cushion to check what was underneath. A steady supply of dollar coins and trinkets there. Also a very useful hidey-hole for anything you didn't want the passengers to get their hooks on.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Skyring said:


> When I was a cabbie, every shift I'd prise out the back seat cushion to check what was underneath. A steady supply of dollar coins and trinkets there. Also a very useful hidey-hole for anything you didn't want the passengers to get their hooks on.


So far, i have found dirt, dust and food crumbs.

Fingers crossed, i will find a magic genie lamp.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> So far, i have found dirt, dust and food crumbs.
> 
> Fingers crossed, i will find a magic genie lamp.


What will you wish for?

There was the chap who looked the genie square in the eyes and wished for his wife to be twenty years younger than he was.

He immediately became eligible for the age pension.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Skyring said:


> What will you wish for?
> 
> There was the chap who looked the genie square in the eyes and wished for his wife to be twenty years younger than he was.
> 
> He immediately became eligible for the age pension.


ROFL

I grew up around attorney's, thus i have learned to properly phrase a question or a wish.

To be honest, i want to be a pilot. It has been my life dream since i was 10.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> ROFL
> 
> I grew up around attorney's, thus i have learned to properly phrase a question or a wish.
> 
> To be honest, i want to be a pilot. It has been my life dream since i was 10.


Yeah, I've always thought it was cool to go out in those boats in all kinds of weather, swing aboard with practised ease and clamber up the side.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think there's some springs, stuffing, and padding in my back seat.


----------



## mlm96 (Nov 19, 2015)

My back seat,


----------



## Dohhmanfu (Dec 25, 2015)

David Holland said:


> This is my ride, thoughts?


I like the anonymous video you made. Curious why you posted it to the forums under your full name.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lobster macaroni and cheese. I have one order left for lunch. 30% of the customers tip. I always offer him a Coca Cola. It makes up for all the water I didn't have over the summer


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

2 bag 3 cords 1 splitter I'm out of lunch my day is done


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have nausea bags located in each seat back pocket. While not in the back seat per-say, I do have both Android and iPhone chargers hooked up to the cigarette lighter in the front and the second outlet located inside the center console between the front seats. I also carry a "jump bag" on the passenger front seat with bottles of water, wet naps, Clorox wipes, tissues, a travel size bottle of Febreze, paper towels and trash bags.


----------

